# Text Art and an Etching- Forum Newbie



## inksmelladdict (Aug 19, 2011)

I've just finished a Fine Art degree. These are just a few of my pieces. The text art is the unusual one, it's what all of my final show comprised. I also make little books which are a mix of printmaking and type.
Any feedback would be lovely. We didn't really get much on our course, I think the tutors thought it would be too leading.  
Inksmelladdict


----------



## legendhunter (Aug 31, 2011)

So I wanted to say to you mate thank you so much for giving me the inspiration with your word art to create my own, I wanted to suggest to you that you should make pictures with words and make the words relate to the picture. I will show you an example of what I mean.


----------



## inksmelladdict (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey, thanks for your comment and I like your image. Can I suggest you have a look at Concrete Poetry? Just type it into google and you'll see what I mean!


----------



## legendhunter (Aug 31, 2011)

How interesting, I looked it up. I do believe that you might want to at least try to shape your writing into a picture, even if you have to put in little things to complete the pictures shape like what I did with the hearts, but you could draw some sort of cool small design instead to complete the picture. If the story or whatever you write has to deal with a certain number of things or a date you could put a certain number of that sign into the picture. if you look at my picture there are 19 little hearts that's because the date I got with the love of my life was 2-8-09 and if you add the numbers together you get 19! that's the background meaning to why I tried to make sure I only had to use 19 hearts to fill the picture.


----------



## MJ Preston (Jul 17, 2012)

Good god what's this a poetry fight? :triumphant:


----------

